# Table Saw Outfeed Table



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm not much of a cabinet maker, but I can cut a 2x4! 
I have a small garage full of stuff - everything from fishing gear to lots of tools.

So, I decided to build an outfeed table for my table saw and add room for some storage. Then I got the bright idea of adding a shelf to hold frequently used tools like clamps, cordless screwdriver, etc. Nail guns are below in their storage cases. I had most of the materials, just needed a few 2x4's.

Like I said, I'm not a cabinet maker. 

1) Basic 2x4 frame with base underneath for storage.









2) Shelf









3) Close up of shelf.









4) Closer look at shelf.









5) Finished table ready for action.


----------

